# Courageous BlueRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://www.courageousthemovie.com/_dvdimages/buydvd.jpg[/img]

Courageous the movie

Its not often that a movie like this catches my attention given most Christian made and produced movies tend to have low budgets and the acting and story is usually sub par. However this one grabbed my attention and kept it there.

Four men who are police officers face the day to day action but also a challenge that none of them are truly prepared to take on, being a parent. When tragedy hits home, these men are left wrestling with their hopes, their fears, their faith, and being a parent. No one could prepare you for the life changing events that take place in this movie and the story will keep you entertained with laughter, action and tears.

This movie really hits it home particularly if you have children of your own.



The audio in this movie is nothing to special and seemed to lack any real meaningful low end however it does use the surround channels well.

However the Bluray transfer is very very good. Colors and detail are very sharp and clear. The producer decided to go with the handheld camera look so there is some shakiness to the video but not bothersome in most places.

I would highly recommend this movie for anyone over the age of 10 to see and even own. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Tony - I had never seen previews for this. I will add it to our growing watch list! :T


----------

